# Estrategias para evitar vecinos incivilizados, sucios, ruidosos, etc



## Jeffrey Lebowski (21 Jul 2022)

Uno de los motivos para alquilar es que si compras te puede tocar un vecino que llegue y sea ruidoso, loco, sucio, maleducado.

Por ahora lo que he hecho es vivir en casas, pero aún así me ha tocado gente que mete voces o se tiran platos entre ellos (literalmente), quitándote tranquilidad.


Qué hacéis para que no os toque un impresentable de vecino?


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Jul 2022)

No vivir con vecinos.

VECINO = AVERNO


----------



## el mensa (21 Jul 2022)

Lo que ha dicho el de arriba, si puedes.

Si no puedes porque eres un remero urbanita toca hacerse respetar, parecer más loco que ellos, etc.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (21 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> No vivir con vecinos.
> 
> VECINO = AVERNO



Incluso viviendo en urbanizaciones, pueblos o zonas no urbanas hay vecinos. La única forma es irse al medio del campo o una finca.

Yo vivo un casa, no en colmena y me tocan vecinos a unos cuantos metros


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Incluso viviendo en urbanizaciones, pueblos o zonas no urbanas hay vecinos. La única forma es irse al medio del campo o una finca.
> 
> Yo vivo un casa, no en colmena y me tocan vecinos a unos cuantos metros



Y seguro que molestan, quemando rastrojos, barbacoas apestosas, fiestas, disputas…. Pues eso… tener vecinos es de pobres.


----------



## LionelHutz (21 Jul 2022)

Si tu eres el vecino molesto, no tienes problemas nunca.


----------



## Dan Daly (21 Jul 2022)

Hacer lo que yo hice hace años con el vecino de arriba, cuya mujer iba con tacones duros a todas horas día y noche: ponerle el puño bajo la nariz y decirle que tendría problemas si la cosa seguía. 

Lo rápido que corrió por las escaleras... Y eso que era más alto que yo...


----------



## Popuespe (21 Jul 2022)

Lo normal sería que el diálogo terminarse con los problemas, cómo sucedía hace 40 o 50 años, cuando la gente era gente, no gentuza. Cómo eso ya no funciona casi nunca, lamentablemente es bastante habitual tener que cantar aquella canción de Los Ilegales... "mis dos puños cuidan de mí"


----------



## Obelixyco (21 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Qué hacéis para que no os toque un impresentable de vecino?



Ir a llamar a su puerta y dejarle bien claro las cositas sin perder la calma y seriamente. En un mundo de cobardes gilipollas refugiados tras un telefonito con wassap ahora cuando das la cara en vivo consigues todo.


----------



## Charbonnier (21 Jul 2022)

Es imposible. Solo irte. Hasta en un edificio de lujo te puede cagar un gracioso en el ascensor todos los días...y todo el mundo sabe quien es y no puedes hacer nada.

Hay auténticos dramas con vecinos molestos, no podemos ni imaginar hasta que punto podemos llegar los humanos de ruidosos, sucios, mal educados, violentos, locos, todo lo malo que te puedas imaginar y mucho más. 
.
El chalet aislado te protege algo más, pero no del todo como tengas mala suerte. Pueden alquilar el del vecino para despedidas de solteros. A mi me pasó con una segunda residencia. Lo solventé revolviendo con los permisos turísticos, seguros, alta en hacienda, etc y se acojonaron. Era horrible. Pero me dieron una primavera entera y parte de un verano, que tuve que optar por no ir a esta casa mientras se solucionaba,

Una finca de varias hectáreas sería la única manera.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Jul 2022)

En Alemania si el vecino da por culo se llama a la polizei y te lo serena rápido a base de multas. Tengo arriba unos estudiantes que dieron jarana todo el fin de semana y tambien una jubilada al lado. La otra noche ella llamo a los guripas y desde entonces pax germanica.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Uno de los motivos para alquilar es que si compras te puede tocar un vecino que llegue y sea ruidoso, loco, sucio, maleducado.
> 
> Por ahora lo que he hecho es vivir en casas, pero aún así me ha tocado gente que mete voces o se tiran platos entre ellos (literalmente), quitándote tranquilidad.
> 
> ...



judas priest 24 horas al dia
si el volumen de los judas es superior al volumen de los vecinos es como si no tuvieras vecinos
es un life hack brootal

y si no te gustan los judas pues manowar mismamente te hace el apaño

si abrasamos a los panchitos con jevi metal al final los someteremos y desaparecera el regeton y la mierda esa que escuchan


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Jul 2022)

+1.

Mi caso. De mas jóven viví en piso y ahora vivo en casa con jardin por los cuatro costados, buenas paredes, y arboleda. No me llegan barbacoas ni ruidos ni mierda.

Eso si, me costó un pico. Pero pico. La única forma de vivir de forma civilizada es que te cueste un puto pico.


----------



## °YoMismo° (21 Jul 2022)

En un sitio en el que te oigan como en el balcon o en el rellano, finje una conversacion con un amigo y hablais de como habeis matado a gente por que os tocaron minimamente los huevos.
Si te escuchan tus vecinos tal vez dejen de hacer ruido


----------



## Furymundo (21 Jul 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Hacer lo que yo hice hace años con el vecino de arriba, cuya mujer *iba con tacones duros a todas horas día y noche*: ponerle el puño bajo la nariz y decirle que tendría problemas si la cosa seguía.
> 
> Lo rápido que corrió por las escaleras... Y eso que era más alto que yo...



joder


----------



## Obelixyco (21 Jul 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> judas priest 24 horas al dia
> si el volumen de los judas es superior al volumen de los vecinos es como si no tuvieras vecinos
> es un life hack brootal
> 
> ...



En mi caso/casa el Overkill de Motorhead o el Raw Power de The Stooges. Mano de santo. Luego no se oye ni una mosca.


----------



## pabloiseguro (21 Jul 2022)

No puedes hacer nada, salvo irte de España. Lo único es tener los deberes hechos para poder pirarte rápidamente. Si es alquiler, fianza de solo 1 mes que no te importe perder. Si es comprado, haber comprado a buen precio (complicado) y que hayan transcurrido ya 2 o 3 años para que hayas amortizado los impuestos, notaría, etc. (vendes entonces a precio de mercado y a meterte en otro lado cruzando los dedos).


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (21 Jul 2022)

Obelixyco dijo:


> Ir a llamar a su puerta y dejarle bien claro las cositas sin perder la calma y seriamente. En un mundo de cobardes gilipollas refugiados tras un telefonito con wassap ahora cuando das la cara en vivo consigues todo.



Con eso algunos se ponen a la defensiva. No funciona con todos.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (21 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Y seguro que molestan, quemando rastrojos, barbacoas apestosas, fiestas, disputas…. Pues eso… tener vecinos es de pobres.



Incluso los millonarios tienen problemas de este tipo.


----------



## Euler (21 Jul 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> judas priest 24 horas al dia
> si el volumen de los judas es superior al volumen de los vecinos es como si no tuvieras vecinos
> es un life hack brootal
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, eso se soluciona con un buen analgésico


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (21 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Es imposible. Solo irte. Hasta en un edificio de lujo te puede cagar un gracioso en el ascensor todos los días...y todo el mundo sabe quien es y no puedes hacer nada.
> 
> Hay auténticos dramas con vecinos molestos, no podemos ni imaginar hasta que punto podemos llegar los humanos de ruidosos, sucios, mal educados, violentos, locos, todo lo malo que te puedas imaginar y mucho más.
> .
> ...



Viviendo en un chalet me han tocado gente garrula y tirando a mafiosa de vecinos, que te amenazan por aparcar en su "lado" y cosas peores.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (21 Jul 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> No puedes hacer nada, salvo irte de España. Lo único es tener los deberes hechos para poder pirarte rápidamente. Si es alquiler, fianza de solo 1 mes que no te importe perder. Si es comprado, haber comprado a buen precio (complicado) y que hayan transcurrido ya 2 o 3 años para que hayas amortizado los impuestos, notaría, etc. (vendes entonces a precio de mercado y a meterte en otro lado cruzando los dedos).



Fuera de España dependiendo del país tb te puede tocar. Por mencionar un caso, estuve en una casa mexicana buenecita, y de vecino unos que ponían música norteña a toda voz.


----------



## pabloiseguro (21 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Fuera de España dependiendo del país tb te puede tocar. Por mencionar un caso, estuve en una casa mexicana buenecita, y de vecino unos que ponían música norteña a toda voz.



Coño, México son como nosotros, pero peor, son como españoles aún menos evolucionados.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (21 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> +1.
> 
> Mi caso. De mas jóven viví en piso y ahora vivo en casa con jardin por los cuatro costados, buenas paredes, y arboleda. No me llegan barbacoas ni ruidos ni mierda.
> 
> Eso si, me costó un pico. Pero pico. La única forma de vivir de forma civilizada es que te cueste un puto pico.



Gastándote el pico te quitas los taconeos, ruidos a altas horas y normalmente son vecinos más civilizados, pero incluso si es zona residencial de clase media-alta te puede tocar alguien que te de x culo de vez en cuando.


----------



## elvaquilla (21 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Viviendo en un chalet me han tocado gente garrula y tirando a mafiosa de vecinos, que te amenazan por aparcar en su "lado" y cosas peores.



Joder, cuenta mas. En qué zona de españa si se puede saber.


----------



## Charbonnier (21 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Gastándote el pico te quitas los taconeos, ruidos a altas horas y normalmente son vecinos más civilizados, pero incluso si es zona residencial de clase media-alta te puede tocar alguien que te de x culo de vez en cuando.



En una urbanización muy conocida en Pozuelo, que no es la finca, si no de las de solera, cuyas parcelas más pequeñas son de 2500 metros cuadrados si no me equivoco, se de unos que pasaron las de caín porque alquilaron el chalet de al lado a unos de fuera. Música a todas horas, fiestas, 5 perros ladrando a todas horas, y el tema duró varios años. Hubo juicios y no se les pudo echar, se fueron cuando quisieron.

También en urbanizaciones de chalets de postín ya hay okupas. si te tocan al lado estás perdido.

Evidentemente tienes menos posibilidades de follón que si vives en puente de Vallecas, pero no estás exento. Solo una finca de varias hectáreas te protege.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> En una urbanización muy conocida en Pozuelo, que no es la finca, si no de las de solera, cuyas parcelas más pequeñas son de 2500 metros cuadrados si no me equivoco, se de unos que pasaron las de caín porque alquilaron el chalet de al lado a unos de fuera. Música a todas horas, fiestas, 5 perros ladrando a todas horas, y el tema duró varios años. Hubo juicios y no se les pudo echar, se fueron cuando quisieron.
> 
> También en urbanizaciones de chalets de postín ya hay okupas. si te tocan al lado estás perdido.
> 
> Evidentemente tienes menos posibilidades de follón que si vives en puente de Vallecas, pero no estás exento. Solo una finca de varias hectáreas te protege.



Hay un punto mágico entre:
Casas de clase alta con fiestones valencianos.

y

VPOs multi loqueyasabeis.

Son casas con buenas parcelas sin exagerar (1000m2) pero en zonas mas tranquilas, rodeadas de casas parecidas pero en sitios que son de perfíl bajo. Mi casa, por ejemplo, desde fuera es que no la ves. Y luego tengo mi protección arboril contra humos y ruidos. No digo que sea la panacea, pero si que en mi caso nunca jamás he tenido problema alguno. Imagino que debo tocar madera.

Y si algún dia lo tengo me largo, así de simple. La vida es muy corta para meterse en juicios y gilipolleces.


----------



## The Cube (21 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Gastándote el pico te quitas los taconeos, ruidos a altas horas y normalmente son vecinos más civilizados, pero incluso si es zona residencial de clase media-alta te puede tocar alguien que te de x culo de vez en cuando.



De hecho muchas veces son peores, aunque obviamente no te lo dirán.

Yo viví en un ático en mitad de una gran ciudad durante 20 año y 0 ruidos de vecinos. Era el piso más alto, esquinero con patio interior (solo tenía una pared comunicada con los vecinos) y 0 ruidos de vecinos, salía a la terraza y como mucho escuchaba coches y veía bragas de vecinas octogenarias que porque el resto de terrazas eran comunitarias.

después me fui de alquiler unos 3 o 4 años a una urbanización y telita lo que le encontré:
-Mas ruidos de coches que en la ciudad. Increíble pero así fue, viviendo a pie de calle y como no teníamos nada cerca cada casa de alrededor tenía 2 o 3 coches que iban y venían a todas horas. Encima como algunos eran coche de alta gama, más ruidosos todavía, cuando no eran las motillos de los niños trucadas.
-Perros ladrando a todas horas, a decenas porque cada casa tiene al menos uno para que le “vigile” la finca.
-Todo el mundo en las terrazas con música, bbq o piscina de abril a noviembre. Especial mención al verano entre semana donde la gente que no trabaja se queda en el porche hasta las tantas de la madrugada.


Ahora vuelvo a vivir en un piso que creo que anda a la par que la casa de ruidos, pero aquí si que ya es por suerte porque encima tengo vecinos y si que se notan bastante los días que hay jaleo, pero son muy muy tranquilos así que no tengo queja.

Pero bueno, que el resumen viene a ser que por experiencia, si lo que quieres es estar más tranquilo, es casi mejor dejarte un pico en un buen ático que en una casa. Obviamente yo no decidiría entre un atico o una casa por este motivo, sería más por temas de querer jardin, piscina, cosas cerca de casa o no, etc. pero ahí está la info


----------



## el segador (21 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En Alemania si el vecino da por culo se llama a la polizei y te lo serena rápido a base de multas. Tengo arriba unos estudiantes que dieron jarana todo el fin de semana y tambien una jubilada al lado. La otra noche ella llamo a los guripas y desde entonces pax germanica.



Joder pero eso no cuenta, estás hablando de un país civilizado donde la policía sirve al pueblo. En España la policía protege los derechos de los delincuentes sobre todas las cosas que para eso son los que mandan.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Jul 2022)

A mí no me importaría que follaran a gritos, otra cosa ya no

Importante es ver la calidad del aislamiento donde vayas a irte a vivir. Yo he tenido suerte, las paredes son paredes y no papel de fumar. Teniendo a cada lado una familia con recién nacidos apenas se han oido llantos muy quedos, por el buen aislamiento. Debajo tengo una tía con un chucho o dos,no sé. No les he oido aullar ni ladrar jamás. Encima creo que hay una familia de vietnamitas o asiáticos con un crío y salvo ocasionales carreras no se oye actividad humana.

Sí que se oyen ladridos en el rellano de unos malteses de otro vecino y además ahora en verano hay concentrado una peste a perro en ese rellano por la temperatura alta que tira de espaldas.

Se me mudan una de las familias de al lado y a saber quienes compran el piso. Espero que no sean follaperros, ahí sí que me matan


----------



## Desdemocratícese (21 Jul 2022)

La solución es super simple: levantar un muro. Pero no un muro de piedra ni de cemento. Me refiero al muro de €€€€€, que separa al lumpen de la clase alta.

El elegir tu morada es una decisión esencial como pocas. Hay que tener buen criterio y poner toda la carne en el asador, en el sentido de no escatimar dinero en ello. 

Estar viviendo en un sitio a disgusto es la muerte en vida. Por salud mental, nadie debería conformarse con eso.

Dicho todo esto, lo ideal son chalets bien separados, con terreno de sobra y pocos vecinos.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Jul 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Hacer lo que yo hice hace años con el vecino de arriba, cuya mujer iba con tacones duros a todas horas día y noche: ponerle el puño bajo la nariz y decirle que tendría problemas si la cosa seguía.
> 
> Lo rápido que corrió por las escaleras... Y eso que era más alto que yo...



no entiendo por qué una mujer(?) va a ir por casa todo el día en tacones si no es por ganas de joder o por alguna perversión


----------



## randomizer (21 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> no entiendo por qué una mujer(?) va a ir por casa todo el día en tacones si no es por ganas de joder o por alguna perversión



Las hay tan acostumbradas a los tacones que cuando van "planas" les duelen los pies...


----------



## Obelixyco (21 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> no entiendo por qué una mujer(?) va a ir por casa todo el día en tacones si no es por ganas de joder o por alguna perversión



Complejo de enanismo


----------



## Tawanchai (21 Jul 2022)

Como habéis visto aunque vivas en un chalet te pueden molestar los vecinos…. como dice el compañero a veces un ático rodeado de octogenarios y 0 ruidos es mejor que el chalet…. de gente que vive de fiesta a diario.. es una PUTA LOTERÍA


----------



## vic252525 (21 Jul 2022)

tapones, o pagale con la misma moneda.
ladra el perro lo grabas y se lo pones de 8 a 24h del dia con altavoz, lo mismo con cada puto ruido hasta que se queje


----------



## Bishop (21 Jul 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> judas priest 24 horas al dia
> si el volumen de los judas es superior al volumen de los vecinos es como si no tuvieras vecinos
> es un life hack brootal
> 
> ...



Otras alternativas: "Monkey Business" de Skid Row o "Smack My Bitch Up" de Prodigy. En bucle a todo lo que de el equipo. Mano de santo. La única precaución es cerciorarse de que la afectación a terceros que no tienen la culpa sea mínima y estar al loro de que no te van a pillar en una medición.


----------



## pabloiseguro (21 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> En una urbanización muy conocida en Pozuelo, que no es la finca, si no de las de solera, cuyas parcelas más pequeñas son de 2500 metros cuadrados si no me equivoco, se de unos que pasaron las de caín porque alquilaron el chalet de al lado a unos de fuera. Música a todas horas, fiestas, 5 perros ladrando a todas horas, y el tema duró varios años. Hubo juicios y no se les pudo echar, se fueron cuando quisieron.
> 
> También en urbanizaciones de chalets de postín ya hay okupas. si te tocan al lado estás perdido.
> 
> Evidentemente tienes menos posibilidades de follón que si vives en puente de Vallecas, pero no estás exento. Solo una finca de varias hectáreas te protege.



Agree.


----------



## Archetet (21 Jul 2022)

Obelixyco dijo:


> Ir a llamar a su puerta y dejarle bien claro las cositas sin perder la calma y seriamente. En un mundo de cobardes gilipollas refugiados tras un telefonito con wassap ahora cuando das la cara en vivo consigues todo.



Conmigo no. Llevo 30 años amargándoles la vida a mis vecinos. He tenido juicios, denuncias, de todo... nada, no pueden hacer nada porque estoy diagnosticado de esquizofrenia y soy inimputable. El juez solo me manda unos días interno al hospital para "regularizar mi situación" SOLO SI LA LÍO MUCHO. Y eso si pueden probar que soy yo el que los putea.


----------



## Murnau (21 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Es imposible. Solo irte. Hasta en un edificio de lujo te puede cagar un gracioso en el ascensor todos los días...y todo el mundo sabe quien es y no puedes hacer nada.
> 
> Hay auténticos dramas con vecinos molestos, no podemos ni imaginar hasta que punto podemos llegar los humanos de ruidosos, sucios, mal educados, violentos, locos, todo lo malo que te puedas imaginar y mucho más.
> .
> ...



España, esono es cosa de humanos.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (21 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Como habéis visto aunque vivas en un chalet te pueden molestar los vecinos…. como dice el compañero a veces un ático rodeado de octogenarios y 0 ruidos es mejor que el chalet…. de gente que vive de fiesta a diario.. es una PUTA LOTERÍA



Los octogenarios tienen la costumbre de ver la tele hasta la madrugada y no oir muy bien. Pueden ser incluso peor


----------



## qbit (21 Jul 2022)

La obsesión que hay en España con los perros de mierda no la hay en ningún país. El odio que hay en España al silencio, a la lectura, al aprendizaje, es compatible 100% con no pensar y el borreguismo de hacer lo que diga el gobierno y la telebasura. Lo primero que hace cualquier palurdo (el 99% de la gente) cuando se va a un chalé o adobado es tener un perro de mierda como mínimo. Deberían estar prohibidos salvo los que vivan en casas realmente aisladas en medio del campo.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (21 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Viviendo en un chalet me han tocado gente garrula y tirando a mafiosa de vecinos, que te amenazan por aparcar en su "lado" y cosas peores.



A mi también, y vivo a las afueras del pueblo, sobre un arroyo seco para más inri. Aquí lo rural se confunde con lo urbano, tiene lo peor de ambos.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (21 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La obsesión que hay en España con los perros de mierda no la hay en ningún país. El odio que hay en España al silencio, a la lectura, al aprendizaje, es compatible 100% con no pensar y el borreguismo de hacer lo que diga el gobierno y la telebasura. Lo primero que hace cualquier palurdo (el 99% de la gente) cuando se va a un chalé o adobado es tener un perro de mierda como mínimo. Deberían estar prohibidos salvo los que vivan en casas realmente aisladas en medio del campo.



Tu comentario es para enmarcar, y me creas o no, llevo 6 años en un chalet a las afueras de un pueblo donde los vecinos el que menos tiene, tiene 2 perros y aquí un servidor no ha metido ni un puto chucho. Entre los 5 podencos gruñidores y aulladores del cazador jolagranputa que vive enfrente, el eterno opositor que está en diagonal con sus 3 malinois y un perro de aguas (tenía un Pinscher y se lo cargaron los malinois el año pasado), el GC jubilado de al lado con sus 2 perros de aguas (madre e hijo, con este último dando por culo 24/7), y los vecinos de a cientos de metros cuyos perros viven en la calle como en cualquier sitio de Hispanoamérica ya tengo suficiente. 

Si anda gente por la vía me doy cuenta porque los malinois se ponen como locos por saltar la valla e hincarle el diente al que pillen, así que estoy bastante cubierto. 

En caso de tener perro sería si teletrabajase pero como en este momento no tele ni trabajo, pues no me da para pienso ni vacunas ni chipses ni las pollas en vinagre que los progres compran para sus chuchos.

Cuando yo era niño el único gasto que causaba un perro guardián era lo que costase la bolsa de huesos en la carnicería del barrio e ya. Porque el agua era gratis en mi pueblo y ni siquiera polenta (sémola de maíz) le hacíamos al perro mezclada con carne. Era echarle los huesos y a rodar, además de los restos de comida.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Jul 2022)

Me tuve que ir al campo por lumpenes psicopaticos


----------



## SineOsc (21 Jul 2022)

Superadlo, un vecino ruidoso no es nada, el problema es cuando es un psicópata y la toma contigo y se pone a putearte, eso si que es un infierno y por lo que me mudé de comunidad.

No le hice nada nunca, entiendo que el tio lo hacía por que me tenía envidia (era un gordo muy cabrón y mentiroso que no se comía ni media), se ponía a escuchar pared con pared y a hacer comentarios de cuando iba a mear o de lo que había hablado por teléfono, me hablaba o daba un golpecito en la pared cada vez que me oía... eso si que es un infierno.

Imagina estar a las 4 de la mañana durmiendo, en pleno silencio, cambiar de postura, que suenen los muelles (flojisimo) y escuchar sus golpecitos de acosador en plan "que te oigo", así con todo.

Que se griten o se maten entre ellos es melodía para mis oidos.


----------



## Tiresias (21 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Qué hacéis para que no os toque un impresentable de vecino?



No hay vecinos presentables. Eso no existe. Torearles como mejor sepa cada cual y ya está.


----------



## djvan (21 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Es imposible. Solo irte. Hasta en un edificio de lujo te puede cagar un gracioso en el ascensor todos los días...y todo el mundo sabe quien es y no puedes hacer nada.
> 
> Hay auténticos dramas con vecinos molestos, no podemos ni imaginar hasta que punto podemos llegar los humanos de ruidosos, sucios, mal educados, violentos, locos, todo lo malo que te puedas imaginar y mucho más.
> .
> ...



en un barrio y piso de lujo es raro que te pille un tío que se caga en el ascensor.

pero te puede llegar el que está siempre viajando y sus hijos se montan raves y a los padres se la suda. Te puede tocar uno que se dedica a hacer fiestecitas chic hasta las tantas. O el que se cree más que el portero y deja la basura fuera para hacerle a el meterla en el cubo..

Hay mucha gentuza lo que cambia es el tipo y el porcentaje de gentuza pero hay en todos lados.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Jul 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Superadlo, un vecino ruidoso no es nada, el problema es cuando es un psicópata y la toma contigo y se pone a putearte, eso si que es un infierno y por lo que me mudé de comunidad.
> 
> No le hice nada nunca, entiendo que el tio lo hacía por que me tenía envidia (era un gordo muy cabrón y mentiroso que no se comía ni media), se ponía a escuchar pared con pared y a hacer comentarios de cuando iba a mear o de lo que había hablado por teléfono, me hablaba o daba un golpecito en la pared cada vez que me oía... eso si que es un infierno.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Tuerto (22 Jul 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Lo normal sería que el diálogo terminarse con los problemas, cómo sucedía hace 40 o 50 años, cuando la gente era gente, no gentuza. Cómo eso ya no funciona casi nunca, lamentablemente es bastante habitual tener que cantar aquella canción de Los Ilegales... "mis dos puños cuidan de mí"



Antiguamente en los pueblos, si algún vecino te jodía, lo esperabas al alba en el camino y escopetazo que te crió. 
Pero eran otro tipo de conflictos entre iguales, no provocados por el lumpen y la derroición social actuales.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Jul 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> judas priest 24 horas al dia
> si el volumen de los judas es superior al volumen de los vecinos es como si no tuvieras vecinos
> es un life hack brootal
> 
> ...



Me río porque este es mi truco    Pero suelo poner a Omnium Gatherum y Type O Negative.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Uno de los motivos para alquilar es que si compras te puede tocar un vecino que llegue y sea ruidoso, loco, sucio, maleducado.
> 
> Por ahora lo que he hecho es vivir en casas, pero aún así me ha tocado gente que mete voces o se tiran platos entre ellos (literalmente), quitándote tranquilidad.
> 
> ...



Yo concretamente me fui a vivir al desierto de Libia meridional. Ni vecinos ni jostias, el p. paraíso. La arenilla en el ambiente es un poco molesta, por lo demás, bien.


----------



## Robert Cowboy (22 Jul 2022)

Consigue un disco de Pantera llamado "Far beyond driven" y unos buenos altavoces.
Cuando la estén montando parda pones a tope una canción llamada "Slaughtered". Que no sean capaces de oir ni sus propios gritos con el ambiente.
Luego a las tres de la mañana esa misma noche vuelves a ponerla.
El volumen ha de ser el máximo. Las paredes, las ventanas y el parquet flotante han de vibrar mientras la canción suene como si estuviese reventando el Krakatoa.

Se sigue la misma estrategia cada vez que haya tangana. Que los susodichos aprendan a relacionar la musica infernal con sus cacofonías y sepan que despues de cada molestia, viene una respuesta contundente.

Es posible que tambien funcionen varias cancion de "six feet under" llamadas: "war is coming" o "Bringer of blood" (mejor la version en Alemán " Bringer des blutes")


Con suerte:
o se divorcian de tanta bronca.
o venden el piso para irse vivir en otro lado dejándote tranquilo.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (22 Jul 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Coño, México son como nosotros, pero peor, son como españoles aún menos evolucionados.



Y te la juegas si les dices algo. Pueden ser de bandas o conocer a alguien que no tenga experiencia cortando pescuezos.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (22 Jul 2022)

elvaquilla dijo:


> Joder, cuenta mas. En qué zona de españa si se puede saber.



Mujer viviendo en chalet, de unos 500 metros cuadrados, 4-5 habitaciones, 2 baños. Zona de familias con ingresos de +4000/mes. Sus hijos se van y se queda sola. Parece que solo ha podido conocer a hombre del lumpen, que no encaja en zona de clase más alta, acostumbrado a arreglar las cosas gritando, amenazando, insultando y con violencia. Raya coches, sale a la calle pegando voces insultando, quemó un coche una vez. A la mujer la maltratará seguramente.

Con gente así de loca te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. Tú razonas, pero él igual te daca un machete, te quema la casa o quién sabe qué mierdas pasan por su puta cabeza.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (22 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me tuve que ir al campo por lumpenes psicopaticos



Es lo que he hecho, pero sigue habiendo gente. El próximo paso es aislamiento tota, sin riesgo.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (22 Jul 2022)

Pagar 2.100 al mes


----------



## ugeruge (22 Jul 2022)

A) vas a declararte ante un notario como "persona de género fluido"
B) a la mínima denuncias como violencia machista ya sea ruido, golpes, humo de barbacoa o cualquier tontería ya que en ese momento estabas en comunión con tu "yo femenino" y te han cohibido completamente 
C) una vez solucionado, te haces un Vladimir (una paja y a dormir)


----------



## Obelixyco (22 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Con eso algunos se ponen a la defensiva. No funciona con todos.



Ponte un buen traje con corbata (no uno del puto Sepu o el Primark) y una carpeta negra bajo el brazo. Ya verás como ya se cagan del todo.

Es el traje de bandolero con el que se consigue de todo desde hace muchos años.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Como habéis visto aunque vivas en un chalet te pueden molestar los vecinos…. como dice el compañero a veces un ático rodeado de octogenarios y 0 ruidos es mejor que el chalet…. de gente que vive de fiesta a diario.. es una PUTA LOTERÍA



Lo siento pero NO.

No hay que irse a casos aislados sino a estadísticas. Y hay que mirar la letra pequeña.

- Estadísticamente un chalet SIEMPRE será mejor que un piso, incluso que un ático, ya que tienes menos vecinos y suelen ser menos pobres. Hablo de estadística, no de que te toque un animal.
- Un adobado no es un chalet.
- Un chalet de 200m2 construidos en una parcela de 400m2 no es un chalet aislado.
- Un chalet de 200m2 construidos, en una parcela de 1000m2, pero a tomar por culo de lejos donde paco y su familia gritona se pudieron permitir una vivienda es un chalet de pobres.

*¿Quieres tranquilidad y calidad estadísticamente hablando? Pues te tienes que gastar muuucho dinero.*

1. Terreno cerca de la ciudad. Osea, casi siempre va a ser una casa antigua que se tiró, o un comercio que desapareció, o una muy antigua zona industrial reconvertida en casas.

2. La casa la tienes que "hacer tú". Osea, encargo a estudio muy especializado en insulaciones que te puedan llevar a proyectos terminados. Eso va a costarte un gritón.

3. El terreno como poco 500m2 (para una casa de 100m2), y hablo de lo mínimo indispensable. Muro, árboles para que no te llegue el ruido, y matorrales de protección para los que vienen a pagar nosequé.

4. Antes de comprar el terreno toca visitarlo varios dias y a varias horas distintas. Osea, como los detectives de las pelis que se pegaban horas en el coche mirando. Hay que ir un Sábado de madrugada (2am por ejemplo), un dia entre semana entre las 8am y las 9am para observar el ruido de la gente que va al curro, observar los entrañables perritos de los vecinos, mirar airbnb a ver si por ahí alquilan viviendas, y sobre todo que no haya una sola VPO al menos a 1km a la redonda (y me quedo corto).

5. Si tienes novia/esposa ella no puede participar en absolútamente nada. Porque ella dirá "uy la casa de enfrente es rosa y no me gusta el color" o "uy, pero si aqui antes había una casa muy fea". Complican las cosas, así que mejor dejarlas fuera.

Comprar una casa es de las cosas mas importantes que vas a hacer en tu vida, así que bien merece un año de estudio y gastarte mucho dinero y tiempo.


----------



## Paisaje (22 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Con eso algunos se ponen a la defensiva. No funciona con todos.



y si se trata de follaperros ya ni te cuento.


----------



## Mission (22 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Uno de los motivos para alquilar es que si compras te puede tocar un vecino que llegue y sea ruidoso, loco, sucio, maleducado.
> 
> Por ahora lo que he hecho es vivir en casas, pero aún así me ha tocado gente que mete voces o se tiran platos entre ellos (literalmente), quitándote tranquilidad.
> 
> ...



Intentar vivir en un sitio sin vecinos y si no puedes mudarte en cuanto te sea posible.

Lo que.no recomiendo es ponerse a su altura porque entras en una guerra donde lo.empeoras todo y la policía no te va a ayudar.


----------



## Espeluznao (22 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Uno de los motivos para alquilar es que si compras te puede tocar un vecino que llegue y sea ruidoso, loco, sucio, maleducado.
> 
> Por ahora lo que he hecho es vivir en casas, pero aún así me ha tocado gente que mete voces o se tiran platos entre ellos (literalmente), quitándote tranquilidad.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión los dos tipos de vivienda más tranquilos son:

- Casa en finca rústica de varias hectáreas: inviable para el 99,9%.
- Ático

El ático tiene el inconveniente de que en verano te asas y en invierno te pelas de frío, pero eso el de la inmobiliaria que lo vende no te lo va a contar... y además recibe el "ruido disperso" de media ciudad, pero no tendrás ruidos de impacto como taconeos en el piso de arriba etc

Sobre piso o casa (entendiendo ésta como adosado o casa independiente en parcela pequeña) te sorprenderías al saber que algunas zonas residenciales de casas tienen mucho más ruido que los pisos:

- *Obras constantes. *Ñapas de vecinos porculeros aficionados a recauchutar su casa "por fascículos" cada dos por tres. Hoy corto unas losas para el baño. Mañana instalo otra cosa a taladrazo limpio en domingo a las 7 de la mañana... y así.. y esto se oye hasta con las ventanas cerradas.

- *MOTOS: *la gente tiene garajes y guarda todo tipo de mierdas.. motos de trial, y "la moto de fin de semana", la moto del empleado de banca gris de 50 y tantos al cual le da por travestirse de motero Hells Angels en domingo... como el que va a misa oiga jaja

*- Jardinería: coñazo continuo.*

- Gente que habla a grito pelao en su parcela, hace fiestas, pone música alta etc

España es un país muy ruidoso y la única forma de atajar el problema es con sanciones. Los municipales no multan a nadie que vaya con escape libre o en motos que superan los límites de decibelios permitidos. En Barcelona es un gran problema. *Hay gilipollas que van en ese tipo de motos a las 2 de la madrugada... pero cómo pueden soportar llevar ese ruido debajo del culo??? HAY QUE SER GILIPOLLAS.*


----------



## pepeleches (22 Jul 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Hacer lo que yo hice hace años con el vecino de arriba, cuya mujer iba con tacones duros a todas horas día y noche
> 
> [...]



Hay un punto que no entiendo, y se me escapa. Yo puedo concebir que un sábado por la noche en un piso hagan más ruido de lo normal. De hecho, en mi edificio ha pasado alguna vez, y mientras no monten una escandalera y no sea habitual (que no lo es...) soy bastante tolerante. Hasta me enfadado con algún amigo que despotrica de cosas similares. Y yo le recuerdo que también fue joven y las montaba mil veces mayores, que alguno parece que lo que busca es enfadarse. 

Pero no entiendo actitudes como la que tú dices. Me acabas de recordar que eso pasó una temporada hace siglos cuando vivía en casa de mis padres. O ahora, donde vivo, alguna vez ha pasado (tres o cuatro en muchísimos años...) ruidos de mover sillas y muebles a las 5 de la mañana o cosas así. 

No hablo de una fiesta ni de una reunión, no se oía ninguna voz. 

Simplemente, me pregunto qué cojones hace una persona andando con tacones o moviendo sillas durante buen rato a las 3 de la mañana. Y no le encuentro explicación alguna, que no sea que esté como unas maracas...


----------



## Popuespe (22 Jul 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Me río porque este es mi truco    Pero suelo poner a Omnium Gatherum y Type O Negative.



Vaya! Pues un servidor le atizo al vecino de arriba una sesión de NAPALM DEATH, además el primer disco, "Scum", toda una mañana, con los altavoces puestos encima de un armario, lo más pegados al techo que pude, pero nada, de abajo hacia arriba es muy complicado.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (22 Jul 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> En mi opinión los dos tipos de vivienda más tranquilos son:
> 
> - Casa en finca rústica de varias hectáreas: inviable para el 99,9%.
> - Ático
> ...



He vivido en pisos y chalets y totalmente distinto el ruido. En piso tienes arriba, abajo, al lado y en la calle gente. Las bombonas, los bortachos, el de los cupones. El chalet mucho más silencioso, aunque hay perros, jardinería y tocan cabronazos psicópatas de vecinos.

Lo de que es inviable para el 99% no lo creo.

Hay fincas en zonas aisladas desde 20k, aunque en muchos casos tienes que pedir permiso para construir. He visto casos de comprar una parcela por 5k de unos 5000 metros cuadrados y hacerse una casa y piecina en medio. Imposible que te jodan con ruidos.

Y luego casas en pueblos abandonados o zonas aisladas a precios bajos relativos.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (22 Jul 2022)

Y he puesto Murcia por poner. Esto se lo puede permitir cualquier remero. Luego a construir la choza.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (22 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si tienes novia/esposa ella no puede participar en absolútamente nada.



Muy importante esto y también para el alquiler.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Y he puesto Murcia por poner. Esto se lo puede permitir cualquier remero. Luego a construir la choza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131551



Finca rústica = No puedes construir nada.

Peeeeeeero puedes montar una casa móvil. Dependiendo de lo que te quieran tocar los cojones la administración aceptará pulpo como animal de compañía.

Te pasarás el resto de tu vida esperando la temida carta del gobierno pero por 14k + 30k (casa móvil de 2 habitaciones) vivirás de putísima madre. I cuando te echen te largas con la casa móvil a otro sitio


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (22 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Finca rústica = No puedes construir nada.
> 
> Peeeeeeero puedes montar una casa móvil. Dependiendo de lo que te quieran tocar los cojones la administración aceptará pulpo como animal de compañía.
> 
> Te pasarás el resto de tu vida esperando la temida carta del gobierno pero por 14k + 30k (casa móvil de 2 habitaciones) vivirás de putísima madre. I cuando te echen te largas con la casa móvil a otro sitio



No sé cómo van los tipos de fincas. Pero sí sé de gente que vive aislada en parques naturales y de otros que han hecho lo de comprar barato el terreno, en el que además cultivan y venden, y construir su casa.


----------



## Omnicromañon (22 Jul 2022)

Hoy mismo un gilipollas se puso a dar martillazos a las 7:45. Abrí la ventana y me Cage en su putamadre, y si llega a seguir le pincho las ruedas de la furgoneta y en paz.


----------



## Cachopo (22 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Uno de los motivos para alquilar es que si compras te puede tocar un vecino que llegue y sea ruidoso, loco, sucio, maleducado.
> 
> Por ahora lo que he hecho es vivir en casas, pero aún así me ha tocado gente que mete voces o se tiran platos entre ellos (literalmente), quitándote tranquilidad.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que hago es no ser un subnormal, me.meto en mis asuntos y asi no molestan


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Muy importante esto y también para el alquiler.



Por eso las españordas no sirven. No saben estarse calladas ni entienden el concepto de ahorro o inversión.


----------



## JyQ (22 Jul 2022)

Obelixyco dijo:


> Ir a llamar a su puerta y dejarle bien claro las cositas sin perder la calma y seriamente. En un mundo de cobardes gilipollas refugiados tras un telefonito con wassap ahora cuando das la cara en vivo consigues todo.



Correcto, así hice yo, pero no abrieron la puerta, consideraron que no era el plan con el pedo que llevarían encima.
Al día siguiente vino el marido a disculparse, su mujer no dio la cara y fue la que más ruido montó.
No volvieron a montar fiestas así.


----------



## JyQ (22 Jul 2022)

El problema del vecino se soluciona con vecinos.
Si la comunidad se mantiene unida contra el hijoputa de turno, el problema se acaba.
Si no se toman medidas, al final la comunidad la conforman más hijoputas que gente de bien y ya no tiene solución.
Hay que hacer aliados, así lo hacemos nosotros.
El último un moroso que se ablandó y pagó cuando vio que íbamos a por él por juzgado, pero necesitas convencer a los que les pasa como tú, que están hasta los cojones pero acobardados, hay que sacarlos de ese estado.


----------



## pabloiseguro (22 Jul 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Yo concretamente me fui a vivir al desierto de Libia meridional. Ni vecinos ni jostias, el p. paraíso. La arenilla en el ambiente es un poco molesta, por lo demás, bien.



Ja, ja. Estás de coña, pero es así. La última charla que tuve con una vecina molesta fue así. La señora me indicaba que me fuese a vivir al campo, que vivir en comunidad "ej lo ke tiene". Yo le dije que en España el campo es insuficiente; hay que irse en medio de un bosque o, por qué no, a un desierto como tú indicas.


----------



## pabloiseguro (22 Jul 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Hay un punto que no entiendo, y se me escapa. Yo puedo concebir que un sábado por la noche en un piso hagan más ruido de lo normal. De hecho, en mi edificio ha pasado alguna vez, y mientras no monten una escandalera y no sea habitual (que no lo es...) soy bastante tolerante. Hasta me enfadado con algún amigo que despotrica de cosas similares. Y yo le recuerdo que también fue joven y las montaba mil veces mayores, que alguno parece que lo que busca es enfadarse.
> 
> Pero no entiendo actitudes como la que tú dices. Me acabas de recordar que eso pasó una temporada hace siglos cuando vivía en casa de mis padres. O ahora, donde vivo, alguna vez ha pasado (tres o cuatro en muchísimos años...) ruidos de mover sillas y muebles a las 5 de la mañana o cosas así.
> 
> ...



Son locos, rituales neuróticos con los que se tranquilizan y relajan. Yo tuve a uno en cierta ocasión encima del dormitorio, cada noche exactamente de 11.30 a 1 hacía el mismo ritual de movimiento de muebles justo encima de mi cama. También están zumbados los que hablan de forma compulsiva por teléfono y puedes oirlos gritando a las 00.30 cada día con videollamadas o mierdas. En fin, hay muchas variantes. De hecho, todos estamos un poco locos y cada día seguimos unas ciertas rutinas. El problema es que mucha gente está totalmente zumbada y sus rutinas duran 16 horas al día e implican hacer ruidos molestos.


----------



## Scarjetas (22 Jul 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> judas priest 24 horas al dia
> si el volumen de los judas es superior al volumen de los vecinos es como si no tuvieras vecinos
> es un life hack brootal
> 
> ...



Yo tenía unos vecinos que rugian con fuerza hasta la 1:00-2:00 todos los putos días y los fines de semana cuando volvían de cogorza. Siempre era igual, si no era música y gritos, era la puta barra de sonido...pués nada, yo con toda mi paciencia, no les dije nada nunca.
Un día en el corte inglés, estaba de oferta un altavoz que carga el móvil y probé ahí con el tío insitu, si podía programar una alarma y que sonara una canción, nos tiramos cerca de una hora, hasta que lo conseguimos. 
Puse esta y programada a las 5:00, que es cuando tenía que levantarme.

-cafe+piti.
-muñeco de barro.
-ducha.
Y A REMAR!!!!!!
Así estuve una semana entera, hasta que un día, bajando por las escaleras, abrió la puerta la mujer, me dijo no se qué de mi marido, como salga el....y le dije, es que sino me pongo eso, no me levanto por las mañanas, porque hay unos vecinos, que hacen todas las noches mucho ruido hasta las 2 y tengo que tomar unas pastillas muy fuertes, ya me han amenazado con el despido en el trabajo. Lo siento mucho si os molesta pero es que hasta que no deje de tomar esas pastillas, no voy a poder hacer otra cosa. No sabrias decirme quienes son para decírselo al presidente. 
Luego vino el marido, un kinki y nada, le relajé un poco y mientras nos tomamos una birra lo medio solucionamos, se compró unos cascos para usarlos por la noche...


----------



## ignominias (22 Jul 2022)

Vete a la costa, cómprate un barco y pasa de todo


----------



## Obelixyco (22 Jul 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Yo tenía unos vecinos que rugian con fuerza hasta la 1:00-2:00 todos los putos días y los fines de semana cuando volvían de cogorza. Siempre era igual, si no era música y gritos, era la puta barra de sonido...pués nada, yo con toda mi paciencia, no les dije nada nunca.
> Un día en el corte inglés, estaba de oferta un altavoz que carga el móvil y probé ahí con el tío insitu, si podía programar una alarma y que sonara una canción, nos tiramos cerca de una hora, hasta que lo conseguimos.
> Puse esta y programada a las 5:00, que es cuando tenía que levantarme.
> 
> ...



La putada es que jodes a vecinos inocentes colindantes.


----------



## Scarjetas (22 Jul 2022)

Obelixyco dijo:


> La putada es que jodes a vecinos inocentes colindantes.



Pero esos también madrugaban. No me dijeron nada la verdad.


----------



## Tblls (22 Jul 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> En mi opinión los dos tipos de vivienda más tranquilos son:
> 
> - Casa en finca rústica de varias hectáreas: inviable para el 99,9%.
> - Ático
> ...



Toda la razón pero en el ático tienes que estar solo si tienes gente al lado es una cagada igual


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Jul 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Ja, ja. Estás de coña, pero es así. La última charla que tuve con una vecina molesta fue así. La señora me indicaba que me fuese a vivir al campo, que vivir en comunidad "ej lo ke tiene". Yo le dije que en España el campo es insuficiente; hay que irse en medio de un bosque o, por qué no, a un desierto como tú indicas.



Las selvas remotas del Amazonas tampoco son mala opción. Al menos allí no pasarás hambre en cuanto aprendas cuatro cosas. Si no te comen, claro.


----------



## Albtd43 (22 Jul 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Yo tenía unos vecinos que rugian con fuerza hasta la 1:00-2:00 todos los putos días y los fines de semana cuando volvían de cogorza. Siempre era igual, si no era música y gritos, era la puta barra de sonido...pués nada, yo con toda mi paciencia, no les dije nada nunca.
> Un día en el corte inglés, estaba de oferta un altavoz que carga el móvil y probé ahí con el tío insitu, si podía programar una alarma y que sonara una canción, nos tiramos cerca de una hora, hasta que lo conseguimos.
> Puse esta y programada a las 5:00, que es cuando tenía que levantarme.
> 
> ...



Tu plan parece haber funcionado como querías y me alegro, no hay nada peor que vecinos ruidosos. 

Lo que yo hago es decirles que dejen de hacer ruido o les asesino. Mi método siempre ha funcionado. Bueno, tal vez me lo esté inventando, en Burbuja se permiten historias de ciencia ficción.


----------



## Scarjetas (22 Jul 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Tu plan parece haber funcionado como querías y me alegro, no hay nada peor que vecinos ruidosos.
> 
> Lo que yo hago es decirles que dejen de hacer ruido o les asesino. Mi método siempre ha funcionado. Bueno, tal vez me lo esté inventando, en Burbuja se permiten historias de ciencia ficción.



El tuyo es la cosa que más pena trae en el código penal, es un win-win. Jajajajajajaja. Ahora en vez de ese tema, duele más poner el himno ruso.


----------



## Tratante (22 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Qué hacéis para que no os toque un impresentable de vecino?



En mi caso, invirtiendo mucho tiempo visitando muchas viviendas..., y una vez localizada la posible me informé bien de quien eran mis posibles futuros vecinos, nadie de alquiler ni alquileres vacacionales, "gente seria" de mediana o avanzada edad y que llevaban viviendo en el edificio desde que se construyó..., me lanzé al regateo con el propietario, y aún habiéndola conseguido con un importante descuento, me gasté más de lo que pretendía. El precio inicial estaba muy fuera de lo que buscaba, pero era con mucha diferencia lo mejor que había encontrado en la zona en casi 3 años de búsqueda..., y con el descuento se me quedó a pedir de boca.

Al final, buscar bien, investigar y gastar más que la media..., y suerte, que es muy importante.


----------



## Espeluznao (23 Jul 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Toda la razón pero en el ático tienes que estar solo si tienes gente al lado es una cagada igual



Sí, hay áticos donde estás solo, uno por planta, o dos, pero con el bloque de ascensores y escalera en medio, y no tocan ni las paredes con el vecino... pero en cualquier caso reitero que el problema del ático es la falta de eficiencia energética: calentar el piso en invierno y enfriarlo con el aire acondicionado en verano sale por un dineral. 

El solano pega justo encima y frente a eso.. o tirar de aire a tope o abrasarse.


----------



## curvilineo (23 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hay un punto mágico entre:
> Casas de clase alta con fiestones valencianos.
> 
> y
> ...



Yo vivo igual, casas independientes con parcela alrededor y hay un vecino paleto con tremendos altavoces y música hortera, ayer fue tercer aviso.

Saben que tienen las de perder, van a pagar, a través de la comunidad, todo el proceso de denuncia y recolección de pruebas si siguen así.

Además, vecinos enemistados = infierno.

Esas fueron mis palabras ayer y parece que surgieron efecto 

Se lo dije bastante tranquilo, que saca más de quicio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jul 2022)

curvilineo dijo:


> Yo vivo igual, casas independientes con parcela alrededor y hay un vecino paleto con tremendos altavoces y música hortera, ayer fue tercer aviso.
> 
> Saben que tienen las de perder, van a pagar, *a través de la comunidad*, todo el proceso de denuncia y recolección de pruebas si siguen así.
> 
> ...



Si hay comunidad por medio eres "parte" con tu vecino. Yo hablo de parcelas 100% separadas, ni comunidades ni leches, ya que si estas dentro de una comunidad entonces tienes que lidiar con "la comunidad" cada vez que quieras hacer cualquier mierda en tu casa. Y si hablamos de casas con "piscina comunitaria" ya prefiero irme a vivir al monte en tienda de campaña.

No me quiero imaginar que habría ocurrido si mi casa fuera parte de una "comunidad" cuando decidí poner mis árboles altos) y matorrales. 100% fijo que algún vecino se habría quejado y nosequé.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jul 2022)

Lo que necesitamos es leyes claras con el tema de decibelios y tal. Y si un vecino la ley, tener tu medidor, policia, y denuncia.


----------



## curvilineo (23 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si hay comunidad por medio eres "parte" con tu vecino. Yo hablo de parcelas 100% separadas, ni comunidades ni leches, ya que si estas dentro de una comunidad entonces tienes que lidiar con "la comunidad" cada vez que quieras hacer cualquier mierda en tu casa. Y si hablamos de casas con "piscina comunitaria" ya prefiero irme a vivir al monte en tienda de campaña.
> 
> No me quiero imaginar que habría ocurrido si mi casa fuera parte de una "comunidad" cuando decidí poner mis árboles altos) y matorrales. 100% fijo que algún vecino se habría quejado y nosequé.



Es una urbanización pero con fincas separadas e irregulares, te compras la parcela y cada casa como cada uno se la quiere construir.

Hacemos obras y no hay que dar explicaciones, pero si el vecino tiene un mega equipo de música y la piscina colinda con otras parcelas... Pues hacen ahí los pitotes y se escucha/escuchaba 500m a la redonda.

La comunidad en este caso favorece la convivencia.


----------



## Tblls (23 Jul 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Sí, hay áticos donde estás solo, uno por planta, o dos, pero con el bloque de ascensores y escalera en medio, y no tocan ni las paredes con el vecino... pero en cualquier caso reitero que el problema del ático es la falta de eficiencia energética: calentar el piso en invierno y enfriarlo con el aire acondicionado en verano sale por un dineral.
> 
> El solano pega justo encima y frente a eso.. o tirar de aire a tope o abrasarse.



Lo de tener el ascensor para evitar paredes en medio es buena idea.

Prefiero gastar 100€ en mes más en aire acondicionado que aguantar a la gente


----------



## Galvani (23 Jul 2022)

No hay salida. Vecinos igual a problemas.


----------



## Galvani (23 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> +1.
> 
> Mi caso. De mas jóven viví en piso y ahora vivo en casa con jardin por los cuatro costados, buenas paredes, y arboleda. No me llegan barbacoas ni ruidos ni mierda.
> 
> Eso si, me costó un pico. Pero pico. La única forma de vivir de forma civilizada es que te cueste un puto pico.



Vivir en zonas de clase media o alta lo único. La clase baja actual tiene mucha mala leche y son incivilizados. Antes los vecinos se respetaban mucho más.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Vivir en zonas de clase media o alta lo único. La clase baja actual tiene mucha mala leche y son incivilizados. Antes los vecinos se respetaban mucho más.



Asi es. Se paga por la tranquilidad a precio de oro, y todo porque españa es un puto pais de garrulos.


----------



## Galvani (23 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Asi es. Se paga por la tranquilidad a precio de oro, y todo porque españa es un puto pais de garrulos.



Ya. Quien pueda que son muy pocos. Claro, donde puedas vivir, no en un pueblo donde no hay nada.


----------



## Argelino (23 Jul 2022)

no hay solucion, tus Maletas y a tomar por culo

la tranquilidad hoy en dia se paga caro


----------



## butricio (23 Jul 2022)

Vivir en una zona apartada, poner en el alto de tu casa una bandera de camaron,y dejar una nevera vieja tirada a la entrada de la finca


----------



## pabloiseguro (24 Jul 2022)

En realidad, la solución es muy sencilla. Si Antonio dedicase un mínimo esfuerzo a este tema, los borregos españoles, igual que aplaudían en un balcón, cerrarían la puta boca y dejarían de graznar. Los españoles son como los moros; obedecen mansamente al caudillo de turno. El problema es que esto de los ruidos no es un problema para las élites. Ellos no tienen ruidos y, de tenerlos, les solucionan el problema de raíz. Ya vimos al hijodeputa de PIT que cogen y le ponen un puesto permanente de la guardia civil en su casa.


----------

